# [Video] Simple Pyraminx Tutorial and Walkthrough Solves



## Tall5001 (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtubehd]wqEqskxYHeY[/youtubehd]



Description said:


> This is how I solve the pyraminx. I know its not the best method but its what i do and i can get sub 10 times on it.
> 
> the first part is derivided from Monkeydude1313's method: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPvmoSWfpcQ
> 
> ...


 

Not that much to it and pretty simple to understand and use. I average just under 13 seconds with this. If you have any advice feel free to leave it below.

Thanks for watching! Enjoy and I hope this helps!


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice will look at it tomorrow when I have time


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 29, 2011)

i wish it was the fastest...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 29, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> i wish it was the fastest...


 
wish what was the fastest?


----------

